# when someone mentions you in a twitter post?



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

How do you know when someone mentions you in a twitter post? Like is there a notification or do you just have to happen to see it on your home page? Quite confused
-thanks guys


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is this on twitter: Twitter

Then here are a couple of search engines

Twitter Search

Tweet Scan - Microblog Search

Not sure about any automatic notification features. But my guess is there must be something. Twitter seems to have everything!


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

I recommend a program like TweetDeck. It's a desktop app (or you can run it on your iPhone). The desktop version will popup with alerts to tell you you have been mentioned. You can also pre-define searches so if anyone mentions the word tshirt you get notified and could possible reply to get a sale.

TweetDeck doesn't do alerts on iPhone (called push notifications) but TwitBird does which I tend to prefer on iPhone at the moment over TweetDeck (which seems to randomly crash for me...)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lindseypaige27 said:


> How do you know when someone mentions you in a twitter post? Like is there a notification or do you just have to happen to see it on your home page? Quite confused
> -thanks guys


Another way to see if someone mentions you in a Twitter post is to click on the @yourusername link in the right sidebar when you're logged into Twitter.com.

Here's a direct link. It's called "Replies" or "mentions":
Twitter

If you are using Twitter from a smartphone app, there's usually a menu option for mentions or replies.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys all of you were a HUGE help!


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, like Rodney said the @mention is where you'll find most of them..sometimes though if people retweet what you've said it doesn't appear in your @mentions so check the retweets section and the "your tweets retweeted" bit..as others have pointed out searching for you username (or variations of it as sometimes people don't get it right) will also unearth some mentions that may otherwise have been missed...

Happy tweeting..


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a recent convert to TweetDeck. It allows you to set up a column which will just show every time you're mentioned (at least if the person who mentioned you remembers to use the @ symbol). It's a great way to keep track of who's talking about you, and to make sure you answer them if they ask a question or thank them if they say something complimentary. It has worked very well for me.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah the columns are great! I also like the "nearby tweets" where it will show you who tweets in a local area of up to 20 miles from your location and using a certain keyword like tshirt. A great way to connect with potential local customers.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

TweetDeck is really good which can help you to get connected with your twitter account. You can always stay in touch about what is happening at twitter!


----------



## dutchie (Feb 14, 2010)

YellowBike (YellowBike ) is a simple and free service which notifies you by mail whenever you're mentioned. You can even post a reply by simply answering the notification. Handy at work when the boss is around


----------

